# Has any one tried these



## MasterSplinter1 (Jan 27, 2013)

6pc x 1 2" Carbide Router Bit Set Shank Bit Set Sharper Tool w Wooden Case New | eBay


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

No, but I looked at the other items for sale and I would probably spend less and go to Harbor Freight and be just as dissatisfied. The router bit is like the brush is to a great artist, skimp here and you might end up with a velvet picture of dogs playing poker, real deals are far and few.

50 years of experience and counting - good luck - Baker


----------

